# [W] White Dwarf issues with Sisters of Battle "Codex" [H] Various models



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

I need 2 White Dwarf issues with Sisters of Battle "Codex"

I'm willing to trade them for various models


----------

